# Soup Shooters



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I need to find something to put a small amount of chilled soup in for service at a wedding in a month. The bride had ordered 8 inch soup bowls, but we talked and decided that a much smaller portion would be nicer. What do you all use and where do you find it/them? I looked on the internet and found plastic bar sampling cups, but they weren't exactly what I was hoping for. Did someone mention glass votive holders?


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

I've used shot glasses before, they were about 1 1/2 inches tall, not your average wide shot glass( not sure exact name) We put gazpacho in them. 

If I can recall  your in my area and have my email address, I can give you a few numbers of places you can buy them or rent them, most likely?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

There's a whole range of fancy shot glasses available nowadays, in all sorts of configurations---precisely to serve the shooter market.

I've got one that's squarish, which holds 2 oz, and a larger one, also square but with a side-flare, that holds 4 oz. Other 2-oz designs in my collection include a round, flaring cup, and a straight cylinder with a handle near the bottom. These capacities are all measured by filling to the rim, which, of course, you wouldn't do. 

I actually got these at a local party shop. But if they have them, I'm sure a regular glassware supplier would have them and a whole bunch of others. 

For anything but a wedding, I would have suggested cucumber cups for the gazpacho. But that can get a little messy.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I found 4oz old fashioned glasses from Libbey- heavy bottomed, bar type. Would those do? Too clunky? I've been thinking about it, and really don't want to use plastic. I figure I'll use the glass ones again. I've always wanted to do individual shrimp cocktail, there's meatball shooters.... Any other ideas how I can make the expense worth it?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Depends on how extensively you want to add "shooters" to your offerings.

I tend to think of them as either a tapas type serving, or as part of a first-course presentation. The other night, for instance, I did a white bean soup in one of those glasses, with a mini-Reuben alongside. 

Sometimes I use them to hold individual servings of sauce; again, as a first course type thing.

The gazpacho in cucumber cukes I referred to was also used as a starter. Three of them per serving. Total soup portion would have been just over 3 ounces. 

So, if you think of them as part of a starter plate; as an appetiser or tapas on their own; or as somthing to put out on a buffet, you can more than justify the expense of the glasses. 

I do thing that drinking glasses. like the Libby's 4-oz ones, are a bit too hefty for this purpose. You want something that has the appearance of being light and classy.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes, I thought that about the Libbey, but the price was right.:blush: I'll keep looking. I love your idea for the soup and mini reuben!

You mentioned your tall glasses with a handle close to the bottom. Do they look a little like beer mugs only tall and thin? A restaurant down the street puts desserts in them. People seem to like them. I don't think they are what I want for my soup shooter, though- not this time, anyway.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've got gorgeous thin "shooter glasses" that break.....alot......never again

The straight glass 2" in diameter about 3-4" tall works well.....watch handled glass glasses, they tend to be fragile too. 

For Apple Pie Shots we use plastic communion glasses and tray......they can be messy...but they sure are cute.

Libby probably makes something that's durable, classy and functional.....can you tell I'm the mother of three sons?:crazy:


----------



## yorvo (Jun 11, 2008)

How many people? What kind of soup? It may be cheaper to use a piece of fruit or a vegetable. It depends what and how many you are serving. A cored out tomato or bell pepper for a Gazpacho? An avocado soup in a skin? A plum, an orange, a peach or something for a fruit soup. It would look pretty cool too. Sometimes the best ideas come when you are working under limitation?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

It's 150 plus guests. The fruit/veggie servers sound nice, but I don't think I'm up for 150 of them.

I'm thinking 4 ounces is a good size. Is that where you all are?


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

This will probably sound silly to some but glass votive candle holders work great for soup and dessert glasses for catering unless the event is really formal. They're not fancy but they're a nice size, not bad looking and _very_ inexpensive. The picture below is one of the desserts I did for a job in the type of glass I'm talking about. It's 2.5" tall and they were something like 39 cents each. They come in lots of sizes, shapes and in colored and frosted glass as well. I know, it sounds kinda cheesy... but it works and I don't have to panic if a few get broken or misplaced.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

T2C, those are great glasses for small servings. And, as you say, they are available in a diversity of sizes, colors, and even shapes. But I quesiton if they're suitable enough for a wedding. Just my opinion, of course. 

Lentil, that's exactly what the cylinders with handles look like. And they, too, come in a diversity of sizes. I wouldn't use the 2 oz for desserts, myself. But the next size up certainly would work. A agree, they're a bit too-too for a wedding. But the square glasses with the outward flare are classy enough. 

And, yes, I would be thinking 4 oz for your soup course. Or make it a combined soup/appetizer. Perhaps threeish ounces of the gazpacho in a 4-ounce glass, with a small wedge of Tortilla Espanole next to it?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Whoops! Double posted. Sorry.


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not sure about how suitable it would be because I don't know the setting. Some wedding receptions/dinners are very informal and relaxed, some are formal large scale fine dining and some are everything in between. I do my very best to avoid taking wedding jobs (sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do though), too many indecisive people claiming to have decision making authority combined with a stressed out bride constantly second guessing her decisions is just one big headache to me. I lose my profits to tylenol and repairing holes in the wall from banging my head against it.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

The votives just might work. This wedding is informal, and if I did as KY suggested and served something along side the shooter, it would be fine. I'll go to Michael's this afternoon to see what I can find. The price certainly sounds right!


----------

